# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย อุปกรณ์กู้ภัย กู้ชีพ >  ไฟLED   ไฟฉุกเฉิน    ไม่โกง100%

## ohmtattoo

สอบถาม+ชมรูปเพิ่ม*ได้ที่>..https://www.facebook.com/OhmLEDbanpong

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

ไฟฉุกเฉิน ติดกระจกหน้ารถ

LED Flash Light  ไฟฉุกเฉิน ติดกระจกหน้ารถ(ตัวยาว)
ไฟLEDติดกระจก ปรับจังหวะได้3แบบ สามารถเสียบเข้ากับที่จุดบุหรี่ได้เลยครับ แดง-น้ำเงิน
ราคา 600-.บาท



LED Flash Light  ไฟฉุกเฉิน ติดกระจกหน้ารถ(ตัวสั้น)
ไฟLEDติดกระจก ปรับจังหวะได้3แบบ สามารถเสียบเข้ากับที่จุดบุหรี่ได้เลยครับ แดง-น้ำเงิน
ราคา 450-.บาท
2


LED Flash Light  ไฟฉุกเฉิน ติดกระจกหน้ารถ
ไฟLEDติดกระจก ปรับจังหวะได้3แบบ สามารถเสียบเข้ากับที่จุดบุหรี่ได้เลยครับ แดง-น้ำเงิน
ราคา 400-.บาท
1


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ไฟฉุกเฉิน ติดหลังคารถ
LED Flash Light ไฟฉุกเฉิน ปรับได้2จังหวะ  กระพริบ/หมุน  ติดหลังคารถ มีแม่เหล็กดูด
ราคา 450-.บาท
3

LED Flash Light ไฟฉุกเฉิน ติดหลังคารถ มีแม่เหล็กดูด  ปรับได้หลายจังหวะ
ราคา 1,400-.บาท.....(มีโปรโมชั่น)
4

LED Flash Light ไฟฉุกเฉิน ติดหลังคารถ มีแม่เหล็กดูด  ปรับได้หลายจังหวะ
ราคา 2,100-.บาท.....(มีโปรโมชั่น)
12

LED Flash Light ไฟฉุกเฉิน ติดหลังคารถ มีแม่เหล็กดูด  ปรับได้หลายจังหวะ
ราคา 3,000-.บาท.....(มีโปรโมชั่น)
11

ไฟฉุกเฉินติดตั้ง อเนกประสงค์
LED Flash Light ไฟฉุกเฉิน ปรับได้ 12 จังหวะ ติดที่บังแดดในรถ หรือติดตั้งที่อื่นๆ(มีตีนตุ๊กแกปรับสั้นยาวได้)
9

ไฟฉุกเฉิน เหมาะกับกระจังหน้ารถ  เปลี่ยนจังหวะไฟเอง แบบ auto
ราคา 600 บาท


ไฟฉุกเฉิน สว่างมากๆๆ 4จุด มีกล่องควบคุม จังหวะไฟปรับได้หลายจังหวะ แสงสีแดงและน้ำเงิน อย่างละคู่  ราคา 650 บ.


ไฟฉุกเฉิน มีหลอด LED 48 ดวง   มีกล่องปรับได้ 3 จังหวะ  มีสี แดง-ขาว-น้ำเงิน(ในไฟแผงเดียว)
ราคาคู่ละ 350 บาท 
7

ไฟฉุกเฉิน มีหลอด LED 48 ดวง   มีกล่องปรับได้ 3 จังหวะ  มีสี แดง-น้ำเงิน(ในชุดเดียว)
ราคาคู่ละ 350 บาท
8

ไฟฉุกเ้ฉิน มี2จังหวะ สีแดง และ สีน้ำเงิน  ในชุดเดียวกัน  ชุดละ 200 บ.
ไฟฉุกเ้ฉิน มี2จังหวะ  สีขาวทั้ง2ข้าง  ในชุดเดียวกัน  ชุดละ 200 บ.


ไฟ  Daytime
Daytime  อย่างดี มีฟิวส์ไว้ตัดไฟ โครงเป็นอลูมิเนียม  สว่างมากๆ (มีสายไฟ3เส้น สายสีขาวไว้ปิดไฟขณะเปิดไฟหรี่ตอนกลางคืน)
ราคา  850 บ.
14

Daytime  อย่างดี มีฟิวส์ไว้ตัดไฟ โครงเป็นอลูมิเนียม  สว่างมากๆ
ราคา  750 บ.
15

*Daytime 3 smd ดวงใหญ่ สีขาว สว่างมากๆ ด้วยLED 3ดวง ใหญ่พิเศษ โครงเป็นอลูมิเนียม ราคา 350 บ.


Daytime 8 led  สว่าง มาพร้อมขายืด 350บ.+(ส่งฟรี)


ไฟเบรกดวงที่3 เพิ่มความงามและปลอดภัยในตอนกลางคืน มี2จังหวะ สว่างค้าง/กระพริบ(เวลาเบรก)  มีสายไฟ3สาย
17

วัดโวลท์
วัดโวลท์ ในรถยนต์ ใช้เสียบช่องจุดบุหรี่  ไว้ตรวจสอบว่าวัดไดชาร์จ  ได้ชาร์จไฟเข้าแบตเตอรี่เราหรือไหม  กันรถเสียเรากลางทาง
หรือวัดว่าแบตเตอร์รี่เราจะฟังเพลงได้อีกนานไหม จะติดรถกลับบ้านได้หรือเปล่า
ราคาชิ้นละ 250 บ.
16


หลอดไฟ LED
หลอดไฟ เพดาน รถยนต์ สว่างมากๆ มาพร้อมขั้วใส่แทนหลอดเดิมได้เลย


หลอดไฟหรี่ แบบหลอดเสียบ ใส่แทนหลอดเดิมได้เลย สว่างมากๆ(มีแต่สีขาว)   ราคา 120 บ.


ขั้วหลอดเสียบ ไฟเลี้ยว หรือ ไฟหรี่  ตัวละ 20 บ.


แตร ครบชุดมีรีเลย์ แถมมาในชุด
ราคา ชุดละ 200 บ.
10

ไฟ led แบบเส้น




ไมโครไฟเบอร์



ฟองน้ำ


ล้างยางมะตอย


สายไฟ สาย2ชั้น ยาว10ม.  มีฟิใส์ตัดไฟ  มีมาตรฐาน มอก.
ราคาม้วนละ 300 บ.
6

ต้นมะพร้าว สามพราน แท้ๆ ต้นละ 35 บาท


พวงกุญแจ


ไฟฉาย


กล้องส่องพระ


เสื้อกันฝนหลายแบบ


ท่อหด


โช้ค


กระจก

----------


## Victor

สินค้าน่าสนใจหลายรายการ ขออนุญาตปักไว้ก่อน

----------


## ohmtattoo

> สินค้าน่าสนใจหลายรายการ ขออนุญาตปักไว้ก่อน


 :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ohmtattoo

สอบถาม+ชมรูปเพิ่ม*ได้ที่>..https://www.facebook.com/OhmLEDbanpong

----------


## ohmtattoo

บ้านโป่ง   ราชบุรี  โทร>09-2424-1744
ดูสิ้นค้า อื่นๆ หรือสอบถามได้ที่>>https://www.facebook.com/OhmLEDbanpong

----------


## ohmtattoo



----------

